# Redbush tea during pregnancy



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I switched to Redbush tea about 5 months ago as it's naturally caffeine free and i pref the taste to normal tea in the end.
After finding out our BFP I noticed on the Box it said 'contains high antioxidants including vitamin A'

Is it safe to drink this during preg? i wasn't sure the amount of Vit A it had in it as it doesnt say.

I am now just drinking around 3 cups normal tea a day since i found this vit A out.
can someone advise me?

Many thanks
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I am trying to find out for you. As far as we can find out, at this time of the morning, is that it doesn't say not to drink it during pregnancy. We will raid the tea/coffee cupboard in my next break and investigate for you  

Take care x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

lol Thanks Oink appreciate it.
I thought it was much better as no caffeine and i actually like the taste.#
But it does say on the box 'contains antioxidants including Vitamin A'
And i know big amounts of Vit A not good in PG.

I guess its everything in moderation!

xx thanks for your help


----------

